# BlueZ: can't connect with pand

## Slevin

Hello,

Since I installed Bluez-4.99 and a patch called "Adding SSP debug mode configuration to hciconfig", I can't connect my two bluetooth-devces via pand-command. The rfcomm-connection works. Until BlueZ-4.98 and without that patch, the pand-connection was no problem.

I have two gentoo-PCs with a Bluetooth-3.0-Dongle at each PC. For using an air sniffer, I had to install the "ssp debug mode"-patch and delete the stored link key. rfcomm-connection works fine, but if I use "pand" i get a security block message with hcidump:

```

# hcidump -i hci0

HCI sniffer - Bluetooth packet analyzer ver 2.3

device: hci0 snap_len: 1028 filter: 0xffffffffffffffff

> HCI Event: Connect Request (0x04) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 class 0x420100 type ACL

< HCI Command: Accept Connection Request (0x01|0x0009) plen 7

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 role 0x00

    Role: Master

> HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Accept Connection Request (0x01|0x0009) status 0x00 ncmd 1

> HCI Event: Role Change (0x12) plen 8

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 role 0x00

    Role: Master

> HCI Event: Connect Complete (0x03) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 11 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 type ACL encrypt 0x00

< HCI Command: Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) plen 2

    handle 11

> HCI Event: Max Slots Change (0x1b) plen 3

    handle 11 slots 5

> HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Supported Features (0x01|0x001b) status 0x00 ncmd 1

> HCI Event: Read Remote Supported Features (0x0b) plen 11

    status 0x00 handle 11

    Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x79 0x87

< HCI Command: Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) plen 3

    handle 11 page 1

> HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Read Remote Extended Features (0x01|0x001c) status 0x00 ncmd 1

> HCI Event: Read Remote Extended Features (0x23) plen 13

    status 0x00 handle 11 page 1 max 1

    Features: 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

< HCI Command: Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 mode 2 clkoffset 0x0000

> HCI Event: Command Status (0x0f) plen 4

    Remote Name Request (0x01|0x0019) status 0x00 ncmd 1

> HCI Event: Remote Name Req Complete (0x07) plen 255

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 name 'bluetooth1-0'

> HCI Event: IO Capability Response (0x32) plen 9

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 capability 0x03 oob 0x00 auth 0x00

    Capability: NoInputNoOutput (OOB data not present)

    Authentication: No Bonding (No MITM Protection)

> HCI Event: IO Capability Request (0x31) plen 6

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

< HCI Command: IO Capability Request Reply (0x01|0x002b) plen 9

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 capability 0x03 oob 0x00 auth 0x00

    Capability: NoInputNoOutput (OOB data not present)

    Authentication: No Bonding (No MITM Protection)

> HCI Event: Command Complete (0x0e) plen 10

    IO Capability Request Reply (0x01|0x002b) ncmd 1

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

> HCI Event: User Confirmation Request (0x33) plen 10

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 passkey 800553

< HCI Command: User Confirmation Request Reply (0x01|0x002c) plen 6

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

> HCI Event: Command Complete (0x0e) plen 10

    User Confirmation Request Reply (0x01|0x002c) ncmd 1

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

> HCI Event: Simple Pairing Complete (0x36) plen 7

    status 0x00 bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73

> HCI Event: Link Key Notification (0x18) plen 23

    bdaddr 00:02:72:AE:58:73 key E1C30FE5E1D620AC6DC78BB5A4AC299A type 4

    Type: Unauthenticated Combination Key

> HCI Event: Encrypt Change (0x08) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 11 encrypt 0x01

> ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

> ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x02 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

> HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 11 packets 2

> ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x02 dlen 12

    L2CAP(s): Connect req: psm 15 scid 0x0040

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 0

      Connection pending - No futher information available

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 2

> HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 11 packets 2

> ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x02 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 2 result 0

      Extended feature mask 0x00b8

        Enhanced Retransmission mode

        Streaming mode

        FCS Option

        Fixed Channels

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 10

    L2CAP(s): Info req: type 3

> ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x02 dlen 20

    L2CAP(s): Info rsp: type 3 result 0

      Fixed channel list 0x00000002

        L2CAP Signalling Channel

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 1 status 2

      Connection pending - Authorization pending

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 16

    L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 3 status 0

      Connection refused - security block

> HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 11 packets 2

> HCI Event: Number of Completed Packets (0x13) plen 5

    handle 11 packets 1

> HCI Event: Disconn Complete (0x05) plen 4

    status 0x00 handle 11 reason 0x13

    Reason: Remote User Terminated Connection

```

Maybe the new BlueZ-version or the patch changed some (security-)configuration? I don't know; I'm new to linux and don't know which files could have been changed. I just know that 3 different levels of security are possible, but I don't know where I can choose a security-level.

Hope someone of you know what to do.

Regards,

Steffen

----------

